# Jardini arro and African tiger fish, tank mates?



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

alright, ive seen ATF's with arrow''s, my guy at my lfs ( he really knows his sh*t btw ) said it would probabaly be okay, if anything the atf would start nipping at the arrow, but the arrow is growing faster that my atf.

im not to worried about the arrow, (only cost me $39) i am however concerned for the well being of my ATF (paid $120) and i like the atf a lot more, i bought the jardini just to kind of fill up space and have a more lively tank.

is this okay? anyone with expierence with jardini's and tank mates?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Were back here again?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

My experience with Jardinis is that they will not accept any tankmates for long in any home sized aquarium. Very violent fish.


----------



## MonsterFishOwner (Feb 24, 2007)

i had the two together and had no problems whats so ever


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

might work, might not. ur just gonna have to sweat it out


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

MonsterFishOwner said:


> i had the two together and had no problems whats so ever


Not really doubting you "yet"-Got ne proof to back that one up man-If you do-Congrats-Certainly not an easy task-I have seen some very knowledgeable people fail at trying this-so this has me curious on how in the world you ever achieved this one-Teach me-


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Seeing as they are in a 55 gal tank, this would be a tenious situation at best. But to answer your question in general, I have seen it done but, and not to insult you, it was done by experienced hobbyists with a large and well stocked tank. If you would insist on keeping them together, I would add some larger dither type fish and plan on getting a larger tank.

edit: and good luck.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

MonsterFishOwner said:


> i had the two together and had no problems whats so ever


Please correct me if I'm wrong but didn't you just post last week about having just gotten those ATFs?
And they are still only 3"-4".


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

owned^??


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

SLANTED said:


> Seeing as they are in a 55 gal tank, this would be a tenious situation at best. But to answer your question in general, I have seen it done but, and not to insult you, it was done by experienced hobbyists with a large and well stocked tank. If you would insist on keeping them together, I would add some larger dither type fish and plan on getting a larger tank.
> 
> edit: and good luck.


obviously im upgrading, i already sold my snakeheads, they are moving into my 150 gallon ( basically a 180 tho) in about 2 weeks. tank is 72x22x22 with an ac 901 on it. 2 ac 500's and a rena xp4.

i dont know what else i could put in for tank mates, and my tanks are generally pretty bare, ( i like the look) ill be putting in a couple pieces of drift wood, and some small plants and stuff. nothing crazy.

so basically this is a bad idea.. what could i get instead of the jardini. i dont want a solo tank with an atf, sure he's awesome, but i kind of wanted a mixed tank, with cheaper fish so when he kills em i wont really care.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

MonsterFishOwner said:


> i had the two together and had no problems whats so ever


that's an open ended post. no info on how big each are or how long it's worked.

IMO, someone will die later.. IDK about atf's but jardini's over 10" or so are miserable souls.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

well atf's are nuts all the time.

so basically summed up this is like the, "can i keep an oscar with piranha" theory, some ppl get lucky. but is it worth the risk.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

shocker45 said:


> well atf's are nuts all the time.
> 
> so basically summed up this is like the, "can i keep an oscar with piranha" theory, some ppl get lucky. but is it worth the risk.


Actually the answer to that question is you can.. But a matter of time before something goes wrong.

(I would follow that statement unless you really want to see if you're lucky with those two.)


----------



## MonsterFishOwner (Feb 24, 2007)

BlackSunshine said:


> i had the two together and had no problems whats so ever


that's an open ended post. no info on how big each are or how long it's worked.

IMO, someone will die later.. IDK about atf's but jardini's over 10" or so are miserable souls.
[/quote]

the jardini was 8 inches and the ATF was hittin 7 1/2 inches they were together for 6 months until i sold them

but it would be skethey in a 55 gallon mine was a 210


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

there going into a 180, so ignore the 55. its temp for another week.

should i just keep the atf alone? would he be more aggressive this way? or what would be a more suitable tank mate?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I think the ATF will develop his demenor reguardless of tank mates. 
At this point I dont think the ATF is going to be the problematic fish. 
the jardini tend to be intollerant of other fish. the ATF however is tollerant so long as its not food. At least while small. Now I kept my ATF with a silver arrowana. Eventually I half expected the ATF would kill the arow. But ffor the most part the ATF was happy to have someone to swim with. 
They are a pack fish. 
The tank mates I've seen with them are Dats,Tarpon,Bala sharks.


----------

